# Bassin'



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Water temp is looking good for the ol' jig and pig!  Raider<><>


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

There's a happy man.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never been much of a jig/pig man myself...Threw a few last year and did real well on em, but I feel more comfy with tubes. You typically jiggin in the cold stuff?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually slow roll a spinner bait.....

What other bait do you use in the cold water for Bass?

Tee


----------



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

As a shorebound fisher, I like to move a purpleworm along the bottom. As with all coldwater fishing, I do this slowly. I normally retreive spinners too fast for them to be effective in cold water. I just can't slow them down enough.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Suspending cranks can be deadly around here early spring. I always downsize this time of year too.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

In muddy water anything black and plastic usually works for me!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Cranks, tubes and worms are all good. I just slow them way down. But anyone that knows me knows about my cranking skills!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep...Dale is the crank king...just ask Garry


----------



## Procraftboats225 (Apr 7, 2004)

jerkbaits always work good for me in early spring


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Man I've caught so many nice bass on jig&pigs, the smallies on erie really like blk&chartreuse#11's, I've caught them as deep as 30 foot on them, but the last few years I have just been throwin tubes instead with really good results, guess I'm just getting to lazy to mess with the pork.  
This is my first post to the new board, it really looks great,good job!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks WLB! That's probably why I prefer tubes...to lazy to mess with the pork


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Try running a rat'l trap or a small but heavy spinnerbait as fast as you can. You will catch bass.

 Winner


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Your right about that ole rattletrap winner, it' always good for a few fish, as far as the spinnerbait, I've been dragging and jiggin a beetlespin on a 3/8 oz head as deep as 25ft for smallies out in Lake Erie. I stumbled across some 3" beetlespin bodies at odd lots and been catching them anywhere from 2' to 25' the last couple of years. 
great little lure.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

crank/jerkbaits jig n pig tubes and spinnerbaits

Good Luck everyone


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

My biggest producers have been Bomber FatA's, Bandit Footloose and 1/4 oz. spinnerbaits from B&D Custom Lures. I agree that you can fish the small lures fast and get good bites. 

Since Lake Erie was mentioned, I had tremendous luck with Yamamoto Hula Grubs last year. I will be taking along a mess of those for this years tournaments. 

I am happy to see the species specific forums on this site. Good job guys!


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

JBJ
I've been buying skirts and double tail twisters from Janns for a few years putting together my own grubs, I've caught some of my biggest smallies on them. I like the black/chartreuse and pumpkin pepper combos.
It isn't always the best choice of the day, but it always puts some fish in the boat.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The winning color combo for me last year (plastics) was rootbeer pepper with green flakes. Worms, hula grubbs, tiny brush hogs etc...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I really like flipping tubes and Brush Hawg's this time of year. I also like to fish RatlTraps all year long and always have one tied on. I do make my own jigs and enjoy flippin/pitchin jigs once the water temps get into upper 50's and lower 60's. Jerkbaits are an excellent choice also...my favorite being Smithwick Suspending Rogues.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Caught lots of good size LM in March and all but one were caught on a Yamamoto Senko.
EH


----------

